# #1: In what ways do you feel you most defy the fat stereotype?



## saucywench (Oct 9, 2005)

In the same vein, what negative descriptors (slurs) for fatness do you find most abhorrent, and why?


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 9, 2005)

Lazy.

I took five courses over the summer so I could graduate this May. While many of my peers were relaxing in the sun, I was in a sterile environment attending some of the more boring required classes for my degree. Sure I can get my lazy days but it has more to do with the inertia that fears brings not slothfulness. This word implies although I can do a task that I'm just a layabout who just wants to sit on the couch all day, chomping on chips etc. 

My mom has always been big and was ambitious. She divorced when I was young, had to raise two children, went to graduate school at night while teaching during the day. She is going back to school in January for a second degree and is the type of person who likes to keep busy So I try to take after her!
Laziness certainly spans every type of person who exists.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 9, 2005)

I agree with MissT. Fat and Lazy...Fat and Ugly...Fat and stupid.




All just really make me mad. I think I have always defied those stereotypes. When I leave the house...I always dress well and make a point of showing that fat people don't just hang out at home in mumus. I've never had a lazy day in my life...I have always been ambitious, and always worked multiple jobs or run multiple businesses..as well as volunteered my time for organizations like NAAFA, MoveOn.org, and also volunteered time at my grandson's school, and I always did my own housework (until recently).

I think if people truly spent a day folllowing most of us fat folks around...they'd be quite surprised at how much work we actually do, how smart we actually are, what we do or don't eat, that we can look nice and dress well, that we have families, real lives & relationships....oh yeah...and that we don't smell nasty.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 9, 2005)

Sandie S-R said:


> Ioh yeah...and that we don't smell nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2005)

I agree with you completely, Sandie. I've long felt that, given my size, I had to work extra hard at looking well put together (aside from the fact that I enjoy it). I shower every day (unless I'm not feeling well and I'm at home, when I might skip a day, unless I've been sweaty, then it's in the shower I go). When I go to school I'm nicely dressed, with jewelry and make up (though I don't like to use a lot of it in any case, but that's not really the point, eh?). I also like low-key scents (hate the overpowering stuff), and wear it daily, because I *like* to smell nice and look nice, and really do these things for myself before anyone else (though Big loves it, so I do it for him, too, when we're together).

I also make a concerted effort not to waddle, much as some FAs may like it. Fact is, waddling isn't good for the skeleton and joints, for one thing; for another, in my life, waddling has signified ill health and pain, so I avoid it.

Finally, unless I'm having a very hormonal day, I don't eat all that much. All us fat people are supposed to be pigs at the trough, according to society, and have supposedly eaten ourselves to our size. Fact is, many of us just are not and have not.


----------



## Transplanted.Magnolia (Oct 9, 2005)

At one time I went to church with this lady who I was quite friendly with, and after a time we got very close to one another. One day we were sitting at her house talking and she leaned over to me and whispered, "You really smell nice, not like a lot of other really big people." It made me so mad, but I held my tongue. Months passed and during that time my church buddy put on a lot of weight. She came by my place and commented on how clean my house was compared to hers (which it really was, but I wouldn't have ever mentioned it). Then she said it must be hard for me at my size to take care of everything so well and that she had been having a harder time with everything lately. That was it. I told her that I had noticed her house was messy , but that her weight had nothing to do with it. It was messy before she got fat. It shut her up quickly and she never made comments like that again. 

Most of the BBW I know are smart, witty, and inventive...They have so much to offer, and have very productive and rewarding lives. I think the best way to break a stereotype is not to be one.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep, I'd agree. I defy the stereotype Fat = Lazy, Stupid, Sloppy etc. Almost every day I try to look my best and set a good example, smile, make eye contact, walk tall etc. But I probably most defied the fat stereotype when I became office manager. To be honest when the position was open a few years ago, I thought the deck was stacked against me due to my weight, but I got the promotion. Maybe because I try to set a good positive example, it helps me motivate others to do their best too.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeaup, gotta look and smell good. Thing is, I try and do that anyways, whether or not to dysfunct a myth regarding fat people. I try not to give a damn about people and their misconceptions of what my life as a fat person might or might not be like. Sometimes it's difficult, but for the most part, my life is spent making my family and myself happy. The rest can either bask in my sunlight or get the f*** out of my way!!


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

"Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life! What do you say to that?" -- Dean Wormer, Animal House

Most fat people I know are actually very smart. The author Kyle Baker had a theory to fit that observance in his graphic novel, "Why I Hate Saturn". Essentially, if most of society thinks you look great, you don't go for the brains. Why struggle for an A+ when you can get an A without trying? People who don't think they look good have to go for something else to compensate, so they develop intelligence, wit, and deep characters. And if someone is both beautiful AND intelligent, then they're psychotic, as no normal person would see the need to put out that much effort.

Pretty good theory, if I say so myself.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 9, 2005)

Fat, stupid, lazy and sloppy--as someone mentioned above. I love knocking around people's misconceptions about that.

Before I went freelance I was promoted into management in a very competitve, extremely image-conscious industry where fat folk aren't often hired. I've never seen anyone even remotely my size in the kind of job I do and while I think that's abysmal, personally it makes me proud to have been able to crack it anyway. My hope has always been that if I surprise the ignorant by being more capable than they expected, perhaps they won't be so quick to apply their sterotypes to the next fat candidate who comes along.


----------



## Korota (Oct 10, 2005)

I am not in the least bit 'jolly'.

Oh, wait, negative stereotypes. Well, I don't think I'm stupid. Forgetful, yes, stupid, no.


----------



## Emma (Oct 10, 2005)

Korota said:


> I am not in the least bit 'jolly'.



Nor me.

and I don't smell (haha often) 

apart from that i'm lazy, stupid and messy.


----------



## Dark Willow (Oct 10, 2005)

Jolly, Stupid, Ugly

I am not jolly, I am certinally not stupid, and I am very beautiful, so there ya have it. 

As for messy, I have a certian type of messiness. I dont like mess, however I not going to clean a place that is already nearly spotless, so I let it get untidy first as so as to make it worthwhile... seems kinda pointless to do something that don't need doing.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 10, 2005)

It sure would be weird if the fatter one got, the jollier one got...


----------



## Rosie (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I definitely defy it in terms of what I eat - or should I say do not eat - I do not eat sweets very often at all, you will almost never see me with a Twinkie in my hand. (and if the cunt who searched the net for info on me and used info I'd posted on the old board to taunt and ridicule me in a totally unrelated forum is watching, nyah nyah lol - sorry for the bad word but I cannot think of a more apt word to describe this person)

I think the other stereotype I defy is that of fat people always being jolly. Trust me, I can be a royal bitch when I want to be lol

Rosie


----------



## moonvine (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, I like this question. I think I defy the fat stereotype in many ways. I finally clawed my way into middle management at work, but I had to work *hard* to do that. We're talking 50ish interviews over 5 years, but I kept coming back and coming back until I couldn't be ignored any longer. Being not just fat, but also a woman, I have to work about 4x harder than anyone else, so it is a good thing that I can do that.

I also defy the fat/sick stereotype. I have 8 quarters of perfect attendance awards at work. That's 2 years worth 

I also do a lot of things people think fat people can't or shouldn't do, including SCUBA diving. My next goal is to take up karate.

And I'm definitely not stupid. I have a Master's degree, and I'm a Mensa member. Lots of Mensa members are fat, btw. I started a fat acceptance SIG in Mensa.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 10, 2005)

I have a 22" waistline.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 10, 2005)

moonvine said:


> And I'm definitely not stupid. I have a Master's degree, and I'm a Mensa member. Lots of Mensa members are fat, btw. I started a fat acceptance SIG in Mensa.


Say, now that you mention it, I used to be in Mensa but lapsed because I have so many demands on my time. So they have a fat acceptance SIG eh? Maybe I should look into that.


----------



## Tina (Oct 10, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I have a 22" waistline.



Carrie, you always make me laugh, without fail.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 10, 2005)

I've always hated the idea that fat women should wear dark colors. I love my floral blouses. I am not frumpy, lazy, smelly, or stupid. I am only a few credits shy of a Master's degree in Education. 

People also assume I must be unhealthy. I do have some problems with my joints, but it's arthritis, which would be a problem at ANY weight, my blood pressure is fantastic, no indications of diabetes or cholesterol problems. 

These assumptions make it difficult in the career arena. I get interviews based on my resume, but school districts don't seem to pick me after that.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 10, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> Say, now that you mention it, I used to be in Mensa but lapsed because I have so many demands on my time. So they have a fat acceptance SIG eh? Maybe I should look into that.




Well, they have a fat acceptance SIG because I started it.

Any member in good standing can start a SIG on any topic. 

I love Mensa - it is lots of fun.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 10, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> I've always hated the idea that fat women should wear dark colors. I love my floral blouses. I am not frumpy, lazy, smelly, or stupid. I am only a few credits shy of a Master's degree in Education.
> 
> People also assume I must be unhealthy. I do have some problems with my joints, but it's arthritis, which would be a problem at ANY weight, my blood pressure is fantastic, no indications of diabetes or cholesterol problems.
> 
> These assumptions make it difficult in the career arena. I get interviews based on my resume, but school districts don't seem to pick me after that.


Yes indeedy Betty, I agree 100% that a fat woman has every right to dress nicely. No frumpy clothes or tent dresses for me. And if my blouse happens to cling to my big roll of jiggly belly fat, well, that's how I'm built. I can never quite convince my mother that's it's perfectly fine for a fat woman to flatter her abundant figure, not hide it. But she still comments on "that belly of yours hanging out." Oh well, I love my mother, but I'm 48 and she's 73 so I don't expect her to change anytime soon. In any case, my husband doesn't object to that belly of mine hanging out.  

A positive attitude works wonders. If you are only a few credits shy of your Master's degree in Education, I encourage you to complete it. That degree may trump some of the size-related concerns during your interviews, and demonstrate that you are perfectly capable of doing the job.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2005)

Men like me - as a friend and for other things! 

I never had trouble finding a date.

I'm happy at 45 to be married to the same man for alomst 13 years - while my thin girlfriends are all either divorced numerous times or still single.

I _*finally*_ after all these years love my body just the way it is.

I don't smell - bad.

I don't eat all day long.

I exercise.

I run my own business.

Is that the kind of thing you mean??


----------



## Carrie (Oct 10, 2005)

Tina said:


> Carrie, you always make me laugh, without fail.



Always glad to inspire a grin, T.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 10, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Men like me - as a friend and for other things!
> 
> I never had trouble finding a date.



Do you think you could teach a class on this or something? I did manage to find a boyfriend earlier this year, but he moved to Mexico City in late July. No dates since then. It gets tiresome.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2005)

moonvine said:


> Do you think you could teach a class on this or something? I did manage to find a boyfriend earlier this year, but he moved to Mexico City in late July. No dates since then. It gets tiresome.



You're living in Texas and can't find a date?????? I find that strange. Hispanic men love big women. Everytime we go to Texas I get hit on like crazy by Hispanic men.

Could I teach a class?? I never thought about it. 

I will say - no matter what your size men LOVE a confident woman. My suggestion? But on makeup - dress nice - Go out and have FUN! If you're confident and fun to be around - without being clingy - men will gravitate to you. JMHO


----------



## moonvine (Oct 10, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You're living in Texas and can't find a date?????? I find that strange. Hispanic men love big women. Everytime we go to Texas I get hit on like crazy by Hispanic men.
> 
> Could I teach a class?? I never thought about it.
> 
> I will say - no matter what your size men LOVE a confident woman. My suggestion? But on makeup - dress nice - Go out and have FUN! If you're confident and fun to be around - without being clingy - men will gravitate to you. JMHO



It is almost impossible to find a date in Austin. Guys worship thin women here more than anywhere I have ever lived in my life, and I've lived in quite a few places. It is truly bizarre. My last boyfriend was Hispanic and he had just moved here from San Antonio. There was also 5-6 years between him and the boyfriend before that. I'd prefer there not be another 5-6 years between this one and the next one. But I'm not the kind of woman who has to be with a man, it would just be nice to have a boyfriend more often than every 5-6 years.

I do go out and have fun. I loooooove makeup and I have lots...and I love beautiful clothes and have lots of them too. I'm quite the diva Just no dates. And I think I am quite possibly the least clingy person on the face of the earth. I will say that overly clingy men annoy me. I had one guy contact me from the personals but I was getting a big time stalker vibe from him. I had sat on my scissors while cutting coupons and basically stabbed myself in the a$$ - never thought cutting coupons could be hazardous to your health. I was headed to the emergency care clinic to get stitched up and get a tetanus shot and he wanted me to stay and chat with him on IM - um, no. 

I did go out to the mailbox to mail a letter maybe a month ago now. I had just rolled out of bed and I don't even think I had brushed my hair yet. I had a guy following me down the sidewalk begging for my number. I finally gave it to him, then he never called.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2005)

You know I think there's a NAAFA group in Austin. I met some of them in March when we attended Bid As Texas in Dallas.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 10, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You know I think there's a NAAFA group in Austin. I met some of them in March when we attended Bid As Texas in Dallas.




There sure is! Actually it is the Austin/San Antonio chapter. I attend their meetings regularly, along with the same 5-6 other people who attend. I have racked my brains and tried to come up with ways of increasing attendance, but none have worked so far. A lot of the things we used to do have been discontinued due to lack of attendance. One of my favorite things was renting a big indoor heated pool/hot tub and having a winter pool party. Attendance got so bad that had to be discontinued. Another is tubing. Usually it is just me and one other person and the other person gets frustrated at the lack of attendance, so I'm afraid that will be the next to go.

I've come to the sad conclusion that all most people around here are interested in are hotel sex "parties." This isn't my area of interest, so I don't attend those.


----------



## Donna (Oct 10, 2005)

*"You're a fat chick, you aren't supposed to be sexy!" I have heard that one more than once and it burns my ass everytime I hear it. I've had NON-fa's tell me how sexy I am. Even had guys who listened to my radio show who said they looked at fat women differently after encountering me. (Your average fan or hard rock/heavy metal music isn't ecaxtly known for being really deep or accepting of people who are "different", so I consider this a bit of a coup.)

And like the other gals have mentioned the whole "lazy fat slob" thing. I debunk that one all the time. I work two jobs (I run my own business and work full time outside the home), keep an immaculate house, and I never leave the house without being freshly showered and put together, even if it means multiple showers. I have my nails and toes regularly pedicured, my legs and brows waxed and regular facials. It's all vanity and high maintenance, but so be it. I don't do it for others, I do it for ME.

Well, that's my two cents on the subject.
~DonnaaLicious~ *


----------



## Korota (Oct 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> It sure would be weird if the fatter one got, the jollier one got...


I think it'd be a good thing. For one, America'd probably have the lowest crime rate in the world.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 11, 2005)

Probably the fact that I am not lazy, stupid, unhealthy, dont stuff my face all day long (in fact the exact opposite, I generally eat very little), oh and I am far from jolly.


----------



## Gala Hammond (Oct 12, 2005)

What a great question  

How do I defy the fat stereotype ??? 

I make love with the lights ON and was told only this morning that I am difficult to keep up with in bed ... woo hoo  ... I dance naked in my garden ... I think every man is looking at me because he thinks I am FIIIIINE  ... I have the temerity to beleive I am worthy ... I am NOT a shrinking violet ... I am confident ... I am a good leader ... 

What irks me most about the fat stereotype is the assumption that you are smelly, lazy, poor, thick, badly educated, lower class, deaf, men don't fancy you and if they do then there is something wrong with them ... oh loads of things ... but mostly the ingrained prejudices I feel every day about being fat ... I was brought up to beleive that all men and women are equal regardless of size, shape, race, colour, ability ... and it pisses me off in the extreme that I am not afforded the same consideration ...

Anyway ... this new board format seems to have brought some splendid conversations and people into the open 

xxG


----------



## dragorat (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm a big guy...5'10" around #325.I work as a gas attendent.I'm on the move quite a bit & I freak folks out with how quickly I move when I have to.I even joke with people about my size.I enjoy my relaxation but I'm far from lazy.I enjoy eating but I'm not a glutton as some may think.I'm not a genius but I'm far from stupid.I have folks asking my advice all the time.If I was stupid I don't think they'd be doing that.Got a laugh from 1 of my lady customers.She wanted to make out a check to pay & asked me who to make it out to.I told her BFS Foods,then said just think of me...Big,Fat & Silly....She looked at me & said You're NOT SILLY!....lol.A very stern look on her face...we both laughed!I'm fine with my size & if others can't handle it that's their problem NOT mine.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 12, 2005)

*1. Fat girl = Insecure Wallflower.* I get random remarks from people both thin and fat sometimes, saying they wish they had my self confidence. It always arrests me when people comment that they find my manner remarkable. I'm far from glamourous in the day to day and I don't feel I'm doing anything unusual at all, just enjoying what life has to offer I guess. Anyway, that is the feedback I get from people.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 12, 2005)

Gala Hammond said:


> I make love with the lights ON


Me too! Not too bright, but nice mood lighting. The first time my future husband & I got really frisky, we were kissing and I expected him to fondle my boobs, but he fondled my belly instead. Sue: "What are you doing?" Art: "I want to get to know all of you." Good answer! It's obvious I'm fat, so I knew it wasn't a big surprise when he saw my glorious naked obesity for the first time, but still I worried a little because he wasn't really an FA. Well, the big surprise was that he kept his glasses on! I figured it was just an engineer thing, but he said it was because I was so beautiful. For a nerdy engineer, Art can be a sweet talker.



LillyBBBW said:


> *1. Fat girl = Insecure Wallflower.* I get random remarks from people both thin and fat sometimes, saying they wish they had my self confidence. It always arrests me when people comment that they find my manner remarkable. I'm far from glamourous in the day to day and I don't feel I'm doing anything unusual at all, just enjoying what life has to offer I guess. Anyway, that is the feedback I get from people.


I get feedback like that too. A positive attitude works wonders, and it's helped me transcend most anti-fat prejudice. Rarely do I hear rude comments, probably because I walk tall with a smile on my face and a bounce in my step, and I make eye contact too. This has helped my professional life too. Yes I've probably missed some job offers due to my weight, and I've had some job interviews where they liked my resume, but sent out anti-fat vibes when I walked into the room. More often that not, though, my size seemed irrelevant. Life is funny. I thought I totally blew one interview because I had the hiccups for most of it! Turned out they were impressed by my "grace under fire" as much as my abilities, and I've worked here over 15 years now. A few years ago I was promoted to office manager too. There have been some anti-fat bigots in the workplace, but for the most part it's been a pretty fat-friendly environment because I try to set a positive example.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2005)

When I'm naked, rolling around, being touched, and I get a compliment? I accept it gracefully! I believe it when it seems genuine (and I try to believe it is). In fact sometimes, when I'm feeling especially into it, I'll purr or giggle and retort with: oooh, say that again!

In those moments, it never even crosses my mind to say: no I'm not. Or: you're crazy. Or any of the things I've heard some men say other fat women tell them. For me, I get precious few compliments as it is--I'm not in the habit of refusing the ones I DO get!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 12, 2005)

Great question, Saucy. Really made me think. 

I guess I don't defy as many stereotypes as I thought I did. I'm a bit of a lay-about. And one gander at my desk shows you I'm hardly a neat freak. Though I eat whole grains and fresh vegetables nearly as often, I eat puh-LENTY of junk. I'd almost always rather ride than walk. One trip to the beach per year is plenty for me, and I don't like wearing a swimsuit in public. True, I normally wear formfitting, natural fiber clothes without kitty cats on them, but that's not unusual for New York City. I often run to the store in jeans and a T-shirt, sans make-up. I prefer dark, muted, or jewel tones to loud prints. I don't believe anything a thin woman wears looks just as good on me. I get achy and whiny after spending all day on my feet. Hell, half the day on my feet'll do that. I love TV. And Little Debbie Nutty Bars. I'd rather go to a movie than to the park. And I have sudden bursts of jolly that'd knock the cynicism right outta you. All pretty typical fat girl fare.

I guess the only fat stereotype I defy is that I'm happy. Really, honest-to-Jah, full-out happy. There isn't a soul I'd trade places with. I can't think of a single thing to be bitter about. I don't feel wounded by injustices or slighted by things not available to me. I don't assume that behind every smile is someone laughing at me (nor do I assume they're "checking out my curves"). I embrace my many imperfections and respect those of others. I treasure the people in my life, and feel treasured by them. My biggest pleasures come from things well within my reach -- love, music, laughter, health, common sensual delights -- and except for a funky-cool pair of boots that fit and a smart liberal in the White House, I have everything I desire.

Oooh, and maybe one o' them comfy leather wingback recliners that don't look like a recliner. Got me some more fat girl conventions to adopt.

Some would say (and have) that my being happy is against the odds, and not just because I'm fat. I say it has more to do with what I want (or don't) than what I own. Or don't.

Thanks for the thread, Sauce. It's a good'n.


----------



## Gala Hammond (Oct 12, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> -- and except for a funky-cool pair of boots that fit



dunno if they ship to the US .. but these guys are my saviours 

http://duoboots.com/index.php

lovely post by the way


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 12, 2005)

Gala Hammond said:


> dunno if they ship to the US .. but these guys are my saviours
> 
> http://duoboots.com/index.php
> 
> lovely post by the way



Thank you, Gala. And thanks so much for the link, but Duo's boots only accomodate a calf width of up to 50cms, which I believe is just under 20". Mine are more like 25".

There used to be a Canadian company called Lori-Alexandre that made boots with shafts up to 24" around, and in a variety of styles from biker boots to conservative designs to spike-heeled thigh-highs. But alas, they went poof before I purchased. [punches own forehead and grumbles "STUpid, STUpid, STUpid!]

A replacement manufacturer is in my prayers, though. Preferably one that makes a chunky platform lace-up boot in black leather.


----------



## Tina (Oct 12, 2005)

OMG, Gala, these are fabulous. Thanks for the link. 

BB, well said. Looks like the boots are a "go," now, to work on getting a smart Liberal into the White House...


----------



## Single26Female (Oct 13, 2005)

I love yoga and pilates AND all other forms of working out.

I've always loved exercise.

I love hiking. I love swimming. I love dancing. I love kayaking.

The only time being fat gets in my way is when I want to buy a cute outfit that they don't have in my size....


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 13, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Great question, Saucy. Really made me think.
> 
> Yours got me thinking, too. I've always resented jazz musician stereotypes and you inspired me to really try to give some objective thought to whether or not i fall into any of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Oct 13, 2005)

I can run a 4-minute mile.


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 13, 2005)

Jes said:


> I can run a 4-minute mile.


 wow! that is awesome all I ever got was like a 10 minute mile

I actually am kind lazy, so I guess I defie the "dumb" sterotype most. I must admit I am no Einstien, Wittgenstein, Arisolte, or Mises but I am not moron either. I just like to read alot about subjects that interest me so I happen to know more then the average bear on couple of subjects


----------



## Jes (Oct 13, 2005)

Tragdor said:


> wow! that is awesome all I ever got was like a 10 minute mile



yes, well, sometimes that ice cream truck pulls away from the curb pretty quickly, so that helps me get in some practice time...


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 14, 2005)

One thing that burns me up is when a client makes an insensitive or downright crude comment about fat people, and I can't do much about it because, well, they're the client. Today a man from an important account is visiting our office, and I took him and 2 of our staff out to lunch. Everything went fine. Then we came back to our offices, and I bid him adieu so he and a male staffer could get down to business. I stopped for a cup of tea just around the corner and I heard the client say, "So she's your boss, huh?" "Yes, that's our Sue." "I'll bet she can really put the hammer down." "Sometimes she calls people on the carpet, but usually she's pretty fair." "And she's married too, huh? I wonder how she and her husband can possibly, you know, 'do it'."

GRRRRRRRR! What a jerk! Careful, Sue, don't blow a gasket. It's a client.  

Then my staffer said: "I'll bet a lot better than most couples."

Cool! Ahem, I'll try not to overcharge that client _toooo_ much for our audit. 

Sue


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 14, 2005)

TallFatSue said:


> "And she's married too, huh? I wonder how she and her husband can possibly, you know, 'do it'."
> 
> GRRRRRRRR! What a jerk! Careful, Sue, don't blow a gasket. It's a client.
> 
> ...




Just goes to show....That client had no idea the fun he's missing out on, did he?  

Betty


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 14, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> Just goes to show....That client had no idea the fun he's missing out on, did he?
> 
> Betty


Yep, that's one way to look at it.  Anyway next week I'll be seeing a bit more of this client and the company he works for. My boss wants me to go along with my staffer for some meetings, and supervise this account for a few days until he gets things underway. So I'll be on the road part of next week. It's funny during meetings when our clients want to discuss ways to "trim the fat", and I sometimes joke that I'm really good at trimming the fat from their companies and putting it right onto my hips. Funny how my fat can be a good selling point in the professional world.


----------

